# So what did you get for Christmas!



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

OK time to share what prepping stuff you got for Christmas! Did you get surprised by someone or surprised by a gift you didn't expect? I got a bury tube which I never really considered but now I can.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> OK time to share what prepping stuff you got for Christmas! Did you get surprised by someone or surprised by a gift you didn't expect? I got a bury tube which I never really considered but now I can.


You also got some gold panning equipment...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Let's see... a CRKT eating tool (the big one!)...more targets for the tactical range...some nite-eyz tie down things...a chronograph (gave that to myself)...and a couple cool Sheepdog t-shirts. And drum roll please...A suppressor for the M&P .22 pistol. Now all I gotta get is the 10-22 takedown rifle for it. Maybe next Christmas depending on the ATF, lol.

Merry Christmas All

p.s. oh, forgot in all my excitement...Beyond Band of Brothers, by Major Dick Winters, Easy Company Soldier, by Sgt. Don Malarkey, Brothers in Battle, Best of Friends, by William Guarnere and Edward Heffron (who sadly passed away last week) and a surprise BOB from LA Police Gear (got all kinds of neat pockets to stuff)


----------



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

As a beginner, I got several of the books I asked for. SAS Survival Handbook, Survival Handbook: Outdoor Adventures, Survival Medicine, HAM Radio for Dummies, and ARRL 2013 Handbook (another HAM Radio book). The first three so I can have multiple sources besides what I already know from military experience and what I am learning here and the latter two so I can work on my HAM license (also I am comm in the military, so should be easy to get past the tech license). Got some other goodies but these books were what I was really hoping for. The HAM will come in handy especially. Working on my Masters Degree in Telecom Management and after I leave the military (hopefully on my own terms and not through the AF manning drawdown that is happening) the combination should really make me marketable for the jobs I am looking into. Plus HAM will be the last comm left on the planet. They can take down our satellites, our cell towers, and our copper. Can't stop HAM (except EMP, but you can even protect for that too).


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> OK time to share what prepping stuff you got for Christmas! Did you get surprised by someone or surprised by a gift you didn't expect? I got a bury tube which I never really considered but now I can.


I received a five pound block of obsidian, a suitcase full of leather sides and remnants. And a 250lb Peter Wright anvil&#8230;.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> You also got some gold panning equipment...


I play in the gold serch myself from time to time....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dunno. Still drinking coffee...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I got the OK from the misses to order a new toy. Having trouble deciding caliber, rifle or pistol. So technically I didn't receive it yet but that's my own fault. To many choices and I can't make up my mind. 

Got lucky and married one of the good ones, 30 years ago. Suppose that's the best gift a guy can ask for.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I got a hydraulic wood splitter that mounts on my excavator (like a regular wood splitter only upside down) and my wife got a large commercial can rotator shelving unit. It's been a good Christmas.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Time with grandchildren, Sons and Daughter. Dogs got in on it also.
Large picture of wife and I riding the Dragon, that goes right in the bike room.
Open a box 1050 rounds of 230 gr .45 
1000 rounds of 5.56 green tip in another
1000 rounds .22 rim fire
And another box of flooring to go in my bike room , loner term project been doing it a bit at time.
4 more inches of fresh SNOW to clean up this morning.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Got chocolate, a package of boxer briefs, and a winning lottery ticket for $5. 

Yeah. 

But it's alright. Needed underwear. Nice to have sweets to snack on, and the lottery ticket was nice. 

I really didn't expect anything, because I have nothing to offer 

Hate being broke


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

My new baby


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> My new baby


 Nice have MG show you the modern hold they are training with M4
Pink como nice touch


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Pink camo is called dirty kitty...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I told my wife to consider my Rem 700 and 870 I'll be picking up in a couple of weeks my Christmas and to concentrate on the kids and grandmunchkin. 

After spending a few hours in the ER with the grandmunchkin last night just seeing her and her very tired, and not feeling well, mom both asleep under our watchful eye is gift enough for me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sleeveless holster shirt, SOG knife and cash to go to the .45 carbine - when I finally decide which one to get.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I got to watch my grand kids open presents. My oldest granddaughter, 15, got her first rifle, a Ruger American in 22LR and a range box that will handle not only the 22 ammo but also her 12 ga. ammo for her shotgunning too. My youngest grandson got his first fishing tackle box and a fishing hat. everyone got something they enjoyed and I got to enjoy watching them. Good folks, good times, and good feelings throughout.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A holster, some scent free wash and spray stuff for hunting clothes, 5 silver dollars, an Ula loader, couple shirts.
Had a great day, kids and grandson here for the meal.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

New thermal hunting parka in RealTree


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I told my wife to consider my Rem 700 and 870 I'll be picking up in a couple of weeks my Christmas and to concentrate on the kids and grandmunchkin.
> 
> After spending a few hours in the ER with the grandmunchkin last night just seeing her and her very tired, and not feeling well, mom both asleep under our watchful eye is gift enough for me.


Christmas eve in the ER is never fun. I hope all is well.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I got a lot of money. so I bought a bunch of random prepper stuff and city stuff and shared with my kids and close friends.


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

Picked up a Remington 870 Express on Black Friday, today, got a couple hundred target loads, couple cases of clays, and a springloaded thrower, plus, lots of chocolate and some money. More importantly, got to spend some quality time with family and friends enjoying good food and good times.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Christmas eve in the ER is never fun. I hope all is well.


Nothing some antibiotics can't handle, along with way more attention than she probably wants, lol. Her and Grandpa had a nice Christmas Day nap!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor got me an 80% AR lower receiver and the toolings needed to complete it. I think it is supposed to be getting colder over the next couple of days. But the next time it is above 20 degrees (and I am home of course), I am going to spend some quality time with my drill press finishing that baby off!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor gave me an M1 Garand. She is beautiful. Family was here when I opened it - I think they all think I am crazy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Inor gave me an M1 Garand. She is beautiful. Family was here when I opened it - I think they all think I am crazy.











She asked me not to post the photo I took as she opened it. It is one of the best photos I have ever taken of Mrs Inor - Great big eyes and a HUGE ear-to-ear grin.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats! She's a beauty!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> View attachment 3860
> 
> 
> She asked me not to post the photo I took as she opened it. It is one of the best photos I have ever taken of Mrs Inor - Great big eyes and a HUGE ear-to-ear grin.


pretty 
that's one nice looking lady


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

me, got a handful of DVDs and some baby stuff 

oh and very well behaved kiddies


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Got a handmade knife done with the handle of my last bucks horn. Is gorgeous. I also got a 2 day snow goose hunt booked all inclusive.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Leon said:


> Got a handmade knife done with the handle of my last bucks horn. Is gorgeous.


That is way cool. Make sure you rub it in good with plenty of oil.

I have made several pens from buck antler and they last forever if I rub them down with mink or beaver oil. Otherwise, they start to fade quickly even if wiped with bees wax.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Leon said:


> Got a handmade knife done with the handle of my last bucks horn. Is gorgeous. I also got a 2 day snow goose hunt booked all inclusive.


My first "hunting" kill was a goose when I was 7 years old. A friend had a stock tank and my Dad and I were out letting me plink with my single shop .22LR when the tank came into view. The biggest damn goose ever (OK, it was probably the only goose I had ever seen, but I digress) was hanging around. I ask my Dad if I could shoot him and take it home to eat. I remember my Dad's eyebrow going up and trying to explain to me that I wasn't exactly outfitted for goose hunting.

Having won the argument, I did my best commando/scout approach to the pond and readied for the kill shot. After taking careful aim I raised up and let loose my single round of fury toward my prey, and missed. That goose was on me like Godzilla on Tokyo in the blink of an eye, and I was like a Frenchman hosting an invasion, retreat and fire, retreat and fire.

My Dad was laughing so hard I knew no help was coming from there. My first hit hobbled the goose and probably saved me from further looking like the training tree at Camp Woodpecker. By the time I finally got him squared up and made a center mass chest shot to end the encounter I was tore up from the floor up.

Dad made me drag him to the Rambler and toss him in the trunk. For a minute I'm pretty sure he contemplated making me ride in the trunk too. Dad loved that Rambler. I remember listening carefully on the way home just in case that beast wasn't quite dead yet. When we got home and the triumphant warrior dragged his trophy into the back yard to show Mom, all she said was I'll show you how to clean it then I guess we best get you patched up. The last bit came with daggers being launched at a suddenly very quiet Dad.

And that's how Rigged got his first .410 a month later for Christmas.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> My first "hunting" kill was a goose when I was 7 years old. A friend had a stock tank and my Dad and I were out letting me plink with my single shop .22LR when the tank came into view. The biggest damn goose ever (OK, it was probably the only goose I had ever seen, but I digress) was hanging around. I ask my Dad if I could shoot him and take it home to eat. I remember my Dad's eyebrow going up and trying to explain to me that I wasn't exactly outfitted for goose hunting.
> 
> Having won the argument, I did my best commando/scout approach to the pond and readied for the kill shot. After taking careful aim I raised up and let loose my single round of fury toward my prey, and missed. That goose was on me like Godzilla on Tokyo in the blink of an eye, and I was like a Frenchman hosting an invasion, retreat and fire, retreat and fire.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, almost reminds me of my first time small game hunting as a 9 year old girl... I went head to head with a squirrel.

Awesome story, Rigged lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> Hahaha, almost reminds me of my first time small game hunting as a 9 year old girl... I went head to head with a squirrel.
> 
> Awesome story, Rigged lol


Head to head? I hope it wasn't a ground squirrel, or I hope you have grown, since. :lol:


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> Head to head? I hope it wasn't a ground squirrel, or I hope you have grown, since. :lol:


LOL 
To be fair, it came leaping out of a tree, so for a moment we were head to head. lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> LOL
> To be fair, it came leaping out of a tree, so for a moment we were head to head. lol


Is that where the picture for your icon comes from? That looks like a pretty bad-ass squirrel.


----------



## CAMOTANK (Dec 11, 2013)

Got a visit from my son, he just finished 9 months of dive school for the Navy. He saved up 3 weeks of leave and came home for Christmas. Unfortunately he left this morning for Connecticut. He is doing ships husbandry on the sub fleet there. That was a great gift !!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Turns out I can add a very very slightly used Vortex Strike Force Red/Green Dot scope to my Christmas bounty.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I got a gift card that allowed me to order the water filter kit I've had an eye on.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Time to take advantage of all the after Christmas sales! Remember every time you buy a gun, a hippie looses their hacky sack down a storm drain!!! Happy New Year everyone! :lol:


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife surprised me with a "Repeal the SAFE Act" Yard sign, I'd been looking for one locally and had resigned myself to having to order it online. I also got a Gander Mtn gift card which will go to .22lr ammo on Sat morning. Boys got me a couple of smaller gifts that were pretty cool. Best gift was a big prime rib dinner with the family followed by a trip around town looking at Christmas lights before desert. Great day, kids had a blast which is really all that matters.

-Infidel


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

My wife got me a almond roasting pan which she knew would work very well for roasting my green coffee beans.

Gotta love her!

On a side note I buy green coffee beans here:

Green Coffees by Coffee Bean Direct

Usually in 25lb bags you can save a "little' on the cost, but of course roasting your own is much better that buying already roasted (4-6 month old already roasted beans)

currently my preps have 75lbs of green beans in stock, I only use about 2-3lbs a month but I see this as a opportunity to build relationships in my community.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Almond roasting pan? We use a cast iron high side pan for roasting. What is aa almond roasting pan? And how do you shake the chaff off after roasting? We use a couple of strainers/colanders.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> My wife got me a almond roasting pan which she knew would work very well for roasting my green coffee beans.
> 
> Gotta love her!
> 
> ...


Awesome possum! WAY better than store bought yeah? - IMO this should be the first suggestion to somebody that is on the fence about prepping since it pays HUGE rewards now even if SHTF does not happen.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Back to Basics Nut Roaster : Amazon.com : Kitchen & Dining

I have been doing my beans in a cast iron pan until now, but she thought it could be easier.

I haven't tried it yet, and it could suck, but I will always "claim" OMG it is the best coffee I ever roasted!!!

Haha I am going to celebrate my 20th anniversary in Feb, so I know you know what I mean!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Want to know how it works please.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Want to know how it works please.


I've got a couple pounds roasted up already but for you MrsInor, I'll break it out tomorrow and try it out.

Feedback to follow but from the review and based upon what I've been using I expect a good one.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Montana Rancher - thank you sir. I'll want specifics though like how much you can roast at a time and whether the pan starts to get a nice oily coffee sheen like the cast iron does. A small two thousand word review or so. LOL


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Montana Rancher - thank you sir. I'll want specifics though like how much you can roast at a time and whether the pan starts to get a nice oily coffee sheen like the cast iron does. A small two thousand word review or so. LOL


Oh shit - here we go... The ballistics of roasting coffee.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Back to Basics Nut Roaster : Amazon.com : Kitchen & Dining
> 
> I have been doing my beans in a cast iron pan until now, but she thought it could be easier.
> 
> ...


Cast Iron is the only way to go, have tried other methods and they cant compare....


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

So yesterday was my day to go back to the hometown and visit one of my two living sisters and my best friend since we were 13 years old. I have also been doing some detective work trying to find the gentleman that was became my Big Brother through Big Brothers/Big Sisters when I was 14.

We somehow lost track of each other about 8 years ago though circumstances and a lost address book. I have been trying to track down his two son's for awhile now. Through county property tax records I had found who I hoped was his eldest son and had an address. Between other visits I went to the address yesterday only to find no one at home. I left a note explaining who I was and what I was trying to accomplish, and my contact information along with an apology if I had the wrong person.

About 5 hours later while sitting in my best friend's living room my cell phone rang and low and behold, it was him. His son's wife had come home and found the note and called her now Detective husband to see if he knew anything about it. A couple of calls later and we are reunited. This is possibly the greatest gift I could have received. I can't even begin to explain the positive impact this man had on my life during the most crucial time of my young life.

I also got to meet one of our forum members yesterday morning, and had a great time. What was supposed to be about a half hour or so visit on the way to my home town lasted almost an hour and half. I'm very much looking forward to sharing some range time in the near future.

It was a very good day.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My neighbor brought over 400 hard cast 158 grain Keith type bullets sized and lubed. I haven't even seen him to thank him yet but I will.
I don't normally load cast bullets but I will put these to good use. I knew he was casting some 9mm and 40 cal for himself but it was a total surprise to find a coffee can of bullets on my back porch. I thought it was something my wife was working on and she figured it was one of my projects. I finally asked her and then we looked at the contents - they had been sitting out there for days. We just moved here and I have only talked with him a few times but he remembered that I shoot the 35s. He is a good man. (a little on the paranoid side but a good guy none-the-less.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We made a donation to wounded warrior for each other.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Although I'm not one of the recepients of Wounded Warriors, Thank you csi-tech!!! 

There are guys who are going to need help for years to come and since the government isn't going to take care of them, it's going to be up to us.

Wounded Warriors also has a program where you can give $19 a month and they take it out of your checking account each month. 

Anyway, Thank You again for your thoughfulness!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I got a Becker BK9 and a BK 13 Remora (both knives fit in one sheath). All I need now is a fire starter and that thing is ready for cald weather camping/bushcraft. I got my boys extreme cold weather sleeping bags. I found a source that sells them $70 bucks for a complete set, like new condition.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I also got a little stone turtle from daughter #2 that she brought back from Jamaica. She didn't quite understand why Inor and I broke out laughing.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> I also got a little stone turtle from daughter #2 that she brought back from Jamaica. She didn't quite understand why Inor and I broke out laughing.


What happens if the stoned turtle gets the munchies and eats the bacon?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Inor gave me an M1 Garand. She is beautiful. Family was here when I opened it - I think they all think I am crazy.


 They are a nice weapon 13+ pounds but nice to own. Find some 150gr 30-06 issue and fire it up.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Gravel. Although I did get a bacon tree ornament........ Better watch the turtle closely.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Being relatively new to the forum, it appears that turtles and bacon have some significance here. I am guessing that it is some kind of inside joke. Would someone mind explaining it?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is used as a distraction from flame wars that temporarily appear from time to time.

Turtles, bacon, pick-up trucks and anything that helps to diffuse an intense discussion.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks PaulS...now I am enlightened!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Now go eat some bacon.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I wish I was enlightened......


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

PaulS - go eat some bacon, too. Enlightenment will occur.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> It is used as a distraction from flame wars that temporarily appear from time to time.
> 
> Turtles, bacon, pick-up trucks and anything that helps to diffuse an intense discussion.


Don't forget throwing poo and one-legged IHOP waitresses!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I love bacon! Kinda like Forrest Gump... Bacon, Lettuce, & Tomato sandwich, Bacon & Eggs, Bacon and Broccoli soup, Bacon on a salad, Bacon, Bacon, Egg and cheese sandwich, I could go on and on...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

The IHOP waitresses work at bars at night...they're great if you want your Martini shaken, not stirred!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I love one-legged IHOP waitresses. Maybe enlightenment will come if I go to IHOP and order a bacon lettuce and tomato sandwich.

 If not I will have Inor and the Mrs. come over and fix me some bacon and we can take a ride in the Ford pickup - without the poo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bacon right out of the pan,5 year old grandson and two dogs all in the same room That is a fun Christmas day.
Yes the Dogs got their cut.
But at IHOP it is banana nut pancakes maybe a side of Bacon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Bacon right out of the pan,5 year old grandson and two dogs all in the same room That is a fun Christmas day.
> Yes the Dogs got their cut.
> *But at IHOP it is banana nut pancakes maybe a side of Bacon*.


Ok, let's go.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We normally only buy for the children, speaking of which; we all (as a family) received my 7th grandchild (Avery) born on Dec 5th. He had some problems and finally went home on the 23rd, just in time for Christmas. I don't remember if I mentioned this here before or not.

I bought myself a Stanley staple gun (you know it had to be something that shoots right?) 

And I ordered this kinda on a lark, Amazon.com: Browning Knife Hog Hunter W Case: Sports & Outdoors , hasn't arrived yet.

And my new boss at work got me a box of 9mm. I think I'm gonna like him!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> We normally only buy for the children, speaking of which; we all (as a family) received my 7th grandchild (Avery) born on Dec 5th. He had some problems and finally went home on the 23rd, just in time for Christmas. I don't remember if I mentioned this here before or not.


WOO HOO!!!! Congratulations! That is a great Christmas present.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I've been keeping pretty busy since a few days before Christmas, and haven't had any time to post. Thankfully I booked a few days off first week in January so I'll be able to get caught up on everything here pretty soon.

Christmas at our families was a little bit *******, and we liked it that way. There was camouflage slippers (being worn, by me), plaid jackets and lots of guns.









The 700 on the bipod is mine, the 870 with wood stock is my wife's, and that omg beautiful little Springfield Armory 1911-A1 with the wood grips on it? MINE. The 887 was our gift to the in-laws. There's a bit of a Remington theme going on, being broken up only by the two Springfields (the XD is my carry gun, we just threw it in there to round out the picture). We took them all out yesterday and they all ran flawlessly.

Outside of that there was a dehydrator, smoker, some shooting accessories, a few boxes of ammo... oh, and I got a Buck Commander shirt which I've worn twice already.

Looking forward to a great new year, hope y'all had a Merry Christmas and will have an absolutely awesome New Year!


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

A Ruger Gunsite Scout Rifle and a Burris Mtac scope for it


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mike45 said:


> A Ruger Gunsite Scout Rifle and a Burris Mtac scope for it


Please follow up with pictures and a review! Been wanting to add one of the left hand versions to my collection!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Mike45 said:


> A Ruger Gunsite Scout Rifle and a Burris Mtac scope for it


I wouldn't give my 700 and 1911 back for anything, but dang you because that rifle is way up there on my list of must haves.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Please follow up with pictures and a review! Been wanting to add one of the left hand versions to my collection!


I definitely will once I get a chance to zero it, which hopefully will be this weekend. I have it in the traditional scope spot, I just do not like the look of the forward scope like that. The only annoying thing about the process was finding 30mm Ruger rings, local stores didn't have any or just had one (not sure why they aren't all sold in sets). I finally ordered some online, and the snow storm delayed shipping.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I wouldn't give my 700 and 1911 back for anything, but dang you because that rifle is way up there on my list of must haves.


I finally have the guns I want/need in case I need to pick up and head out quickly. My Ruger Alaskan .44mag and the GSR, plus I can only carry two guns-and ammo is heavy!


----------

